# New AW TJet body???



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, I said I would be very surprised if AW made a new body for the T Jet platform... So I was very surprised when I ran across this!





Now, it's obvious this is still a ways off, but it is new tooling!! Let's hope there's a couple more new bodies, and hopefully some long overdue Torinos in the mix too!! Glad I didn't say I'd eat my hat! :lol:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Okay, I said I would be very surprised if AW made a new body for the T Jet platform... So I was very surprised when I ran across this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want 1 of these in dark blue, & a Grande-Torino in dark green... :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Here come the Thunderbolts.....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've yet to find the actual AW Facebook post this allegedly came from. It does look like it has potential. All I can find from AW on FB looks to be all models.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I sure hope they do this one. The only T-Jets announced for 1st half 2015 are the Willys release and the Silver Screen release. This doesn't fit either one, unless someone drove a Thunderbolt in a movie. Where did these photos come from? When did they surface?


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I've yet to find the actual AW Facebook post this allegedly came from. It does look like it has potential. All I can find from AW on FB looks to be all models.


Trying looking here..https://www.facebook.com/AutoWorldFans


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Found it this morning Andrew. Thank you!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Being I'm a Vintage Ford Fan and Love T-Jets, this is Awesome News ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

That Facebook post looks promising. It says it will be offered in 2015. I assume it will probably be 2nd half of 2015. 

I wonder how it will be released. Will it be a release of 4 or 6 thunderbolts with sponsors? Will it be another drag strip? I have a year to wait.


----------

